

Show HN: (Weekend Project) The Smartphone as a Universal UI for Physical Devices - noonespecial
http://www.thesinglestep.org/thoughts/qrcontrol

======
noonespecial
Something I've been thinking about for a while that I finally got into over
the weekend. I'll post a cookbook howto if anyone's interested in building
something similar for themselves.

------
GrizzlyAdams
This is so neat.

